# This is Excellent!



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Okay first, watch this video. It's the original. Cool song with kind of a vintage sound.






Now, watch this cover that a group called Walk Off The Earth did. VERY CLEVER!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9NF2edx ... re=related

This is the kind of creativity (even though it's a cover - ironic?) that mainstream music has been missing for a long time.

Music lovers will love this. Do these guys a favor and share the link. Over 50 million views in a month.


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

That's cool.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

While watching the first vid, all I could think of was Peter Gabriel's "Sledgehammer" for some reason.. :lol: 
Cool song though! The second vid, with the bearded guy on the right, is funny. He just stands there like he's doing them a favor and would really like to be somewhere else..


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

:lol: 

Yeah, "Beard Guy" has become an icon for this. He even has T-shirts now.


When Chuck Norris goes to sleep at night, he checks under his bed for Beard Guy. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Pretty cool thanks for posting it up LOAH. 8)


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh great! I just blew a good hour by watching those videos ...then having to check out other music videos by both those groups.
Good stuff, thanks LOAH!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

That was really, really awesome LOAH! Pretty amazing... 50 million views in a month! Thanks! Now I can't get the dang tune out of my head, lol............................


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Pretty cool.
A good sub title for the second one could be..."if you want to start a band but can only afford one insturment...try this"


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Pretty cool LOAH. I have been EXTREMELY bored with music lately and havent found anything that I really liked. But this was a refreshing change 8)


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

I've been rocking this for months now. Great post. The cover is amazong love those guys


----------



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

that is pretty cool, the song reminds me of Collin Hayes, same sound.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Here's a spoof of this one


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Ton_Def said:


> While watching the first vid, all I could think of was Peter Gabriel's "Sledgehammer" for some reason.. :lol:


I could see that. The first few times I heard that song I thought it was Sting.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I hate that flute solo in Sledgehammer. It doesnt fit the song at all. It was like they thought they found a cool sound but couldnt figure out how to incorporate it anywhere else so they just dumped it in there


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Bax* said:


> I hate that flute solo in Sledgehammer. It doesnt fit the song at all. It was like they thought they found a cool sound but couldnt figure out how to incorporate it anywhere else so they just dumped it in there


What???? I think it is the coolest part of the song. The hook like Eminence Front.


----------

